
World's First Slaughter-free Steak - brandonhall
https://nationalpost.com/life/food/israeli-start-up-aleph-farms-raises-the-steaks-with-the-worlds-first-lab-grown-sirloin
======
qnsi
The price is very low. Is there anyone knowledgeable with industry to maybe
shed some light on this issue? I thought we were years from lab-grown meat in
this price range

------
pizza
The first commenter is right: that image looks nothing like what the video
shows [0]. Though the prototype looks not bad at all.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txFN1qr1dWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txFN1qr1dWU)

